# duck boat set up



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

I am looking at purchasing a flat bottom boat and I have a few ideas for a blind, wondering what you guys are have for your blind, and what is a must have for the boat, post some pics!


----------



## Mason_09 (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice post


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Your hide with the boat would be the most important in my mind. Finding the spot in the vegetation you have around you is crucial if you ask me. You should just fish out of boats, Hunting out of them is for the birds...


----------



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

The flat bottom is going to double as a river fishing boat :beer: and I kinda agree with you about hunting out of the boat but sitting in cold water all day starts to suck after awhile. The boat is easier on the feet and the dog.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well the pre-constructed blind kits work good. Avery has a good one. They scissor up and lay flat when you put them down. You can buy the grass mats for them to hide great in cat tails. Then have extra grass material to cover your motor and bow of your boat. Burry your boat in the cattails and pop up the blind.... good to go.

If you want to do it on your own.... you could get conduit and rig up a system. But I would go look at the kits on a boat first. Go to Cabela's or some other outdoor store who will have it all set up on display.


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Like Chuck said the Avery one looks great but if your looking at saving money and know how to weld the conduit works well I used to live in central MN so we built one by using self tappers to bolt down a piece of conduit to the edge of the boat then we bent and welded the rest of the conduit off of our starting strip. I works pretty good, we put hooks on the top where you shoot out of and bought the sheets of cattails they sell and just hang it over the conduit. I live in ND now and man I have not used the boat 1 time in 5 years of living out here. As soon as I bought my ground blind I have not left it! it is so awesome hunting birds in the field! but there is also something about shooting the birds over water and watching you dog dive for the wounded ones and seeing that big splash when they hit the water.


----------



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

In my design, i am thinking about removing at least the middle bench seat, does this interfere with the structural integrity? i would also put some sort of bench on one side of the the boat so that everybody could sit on it, do i need to counter the weight with at least storage compartments or should it be fine? Also if i do remove the bench i am probably not going to use for fishing so riding in comfort is not a concern, rather, the hunting comfort is. any thoughts or ideas greatly appreciated.


----------

